# Plastisol Transfers



## Mproviders (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello I'm new to screen printing, and wanted to know whats the best place to order plastisol transfers?


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

"Best" is relative; ask 10 different people and you are likely to get 10 different answers.

Personally, I like Transfer Express (if I am using their artwork and templates), Seay Graphics (If I am using my artwork), Semo Imprints and F&M Impressions (if I was an inexpensive 1 color design with my artwork).


----------



## Mproviders (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok thanks, I will be using my own artwork, i have all the equipment. I just never used the plastisol transfer.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Start with the companies you see mentioned here a lot but here is a longer list:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## Freckledfrog (Aug 9, 2013)

jleampark said:


> "Best" is relative; ask 10 different people and you are likely to get 10 different answers.
> 
> Personally, I like Transfer Express (if I am using their artwork and templates), Seay Graphics (If I am using my artwork), Semo Imprints and F&M Impressions (if I was an inexpensive 1 color design with my artwork).


I've seen a few other people make the same recommendation...Transfer Express if they're using their artwork and other places if they're using their own. May I ask why? Is there a difference in the quality? Cost? I've never ordered any transfers, custom or stock, but I'm trying to look into it so I'll better know my options in the future. TIA!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Transfer Express is very expensive for custom transfers.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Freckledfrog said:


> I've seen a few other people make the same recommendation...Transfer Express if they're using their artwork and other places if they're using their own. May I ask why?


Because their art is good enough where you will bite the bullet and pay more for their transfers just to get the designs. But if you already have your own artwork, there are less expensive places that are just as good.

All the companies will provide you with samples and a price list. Order, press, compare prices, then make your decision. See Wormil's post above for a pretty complete list of all the players.


----------



## Freckledfrog (Aug 9, 2013)

Good to know! Thank you! I'll definitely check out the list


----------

